# Us Nationals 2011 The Movie - Send me your footage!



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2011)

You may or may not have seen my latest thread, but basically I asked people if the concept of making a "movie" of nationals would be a good idea (something like this but longer). And it seems like everyone thought this was a great idea. Now though, I need you guys to send me good solves that you filmed at US nats 2011 for me to edit. If you filmed it, I want it.

What kind of solves do I want? I'm looking for things like sub-10 3x3 solves, sub 50 4x4 solves, sub 4 2x2 solves, etc.

Some specific solves im looking for (this isnt all im looking for)([X] means i have it):
Dan Cohen's 7.93 3x3 single and NAR 4x4 average. []
Weston's NAR OH average. []
Kevin Hays' WR 6x6 average [X]
Chester Lian's Sub-1 BLD. []
Rowe's NAR sub-1 megaminx (not sure if this was filmed) []
Jonathon Cookmeyer's NAR megaminx avg [X]
Breandan Vallance's winning 3x3 avg. Possibly some footage from the award ceremony aswell (i left before then, so I dont know exactly what happened) []
David Woner's Clock NAR [X]

So now your probably asking, how do i send you my footage? Well, I have set up an e-mail, [email protected], for you to send me your footage to. However, dont send them as an attachment, but either upload them to zshare, mediafire, or as "unlisted" to YouTube, send me the link and describe in the email what you sent me. I won't use everything that is sent to me as i want this to be around 3 minutes.

I would prefer you send me clips in 720p HD, if that is not possible just send me what you have. Also, if anyone has some nice panning shots of the venue, that would be great if they sent it to me.

Send me your clips by August 19th! The sooner you send me them the sooner I can start editing!

Updates: I have permission from Approaching Nirvana and Noisestorm to use their music in the movie, just so you get an idea of what kind of music will be in it.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wasn't there but what happened to magic being a requirement???? lmao


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 15, 2011)

Christopher Olson was the only one who got a sub 2 single in 222. I guess you don't want anything from Anthony, Dan Cohen or JJ who each got a sub 3 avg (as well as Chris), nor any solves from people who finished in the top 3 in the finals at all?...

EDIT: Also, you don't want any of Breandan's solves in his winning average, in 333?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Christopher Olson was the only one who got a sub 2 single in 222. I guess you don't want anything from Anthony, Dan Cohen or JJ who each got a sub 3 avg (as well as Chris), nor any solves from people who finished in the top 3 in the finals at all?...
> 
> EDIT: Also, you don't want any of Breandan's solves in his winning average, in 333?


 
No, I don't have room for all of those solves. Possibly a sub 3 2x2 avg, but other than that no. And I completely forgot about breandans avg XD. Thanks.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 15, 2011)

its Cookmeyer


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> its Cookmeyer


 
fixed.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 15, 2011)

cant wait to see this.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 15, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> cant wait to see this.


 
ill make it as epic as possible


----------



## Anthony (Aug 16, 2011)

You're right. Fastest single solve by less than a third of a second > national champion title.


----------



## Weston (Aug 16, 2011)

I know that Cameron Brown has the last three solves of my NAR average, which include a 13 and a 14 and maybe some celebration depending on the angle filmed :3


----------



## Hershey (Aug 16, 2011)

Weston said:


> I know that Cameron Brown has the last three solves of my NAR average, which include a 13 and a 14 and maybe some celebration depending on the angle filmed :3


 
Why hasn't he uploaded the video yet?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2011)

Weston said:


> I know that Cameron Brown has the last three solves of my NAR average, which include a 13 and a 14 and maybe some celebration depending on the angle filmed :3


 
Sweet! Hope Cam sees this thread lol.

EDIT: ninja'dish


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 16, 2011)

There are no megaminx vids.... :'(


----------



## caseyd (Aug 16, 2011)

I could find a way to get you my magic finals win video


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'll try and get you my 2.51 2x2 average, and maybe a few other random things.


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 16, 2011)

drewsopchak said:


> There are no megaminx vids.... :'(


Correction, I have the videos of my NAR.

I am uploading them together to youtube probably tomorrow.
Does the video have to be unlisted or can it be public?



HelpCube said:


> *Johnathon* Cookmeyer's NAR megaminx avg



It's Jonathan Cookmeyer


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 16, 2011)

dimwmuni said:


> Correction, I have the videos of my NAR.
> 
> I am uploading them together to youtube probably tomorrow.
> Does the video have to be unlisted or can it be public?
> ...


 
Its fine if its public. And I'll fix that


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'll try and get you my 2.51 2x2 average, and maybe a few other random things.


 
sweet.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 17, 2011)

Did Weston say Camcuber has his last 3 OH solves? Is it part of the NAR?


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Did Weston say Camcuber has his last 3 OH solves? Is it part of the NAR?


 
the NAR was the 11 second solve (which i think was the first or second solve) and the average was an NAR aswell. He says in his post its from the NAR average.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 17, 2011)

Single wasn't NAR iirc


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

timspurfan said:


> Single wasn't NAR iirc


 
my bad. still an awesome solve though


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 17, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Some specific solves im looking for (this isnt all im looking for):
> Dan Cohen's 7.93 3x3 single and NAR 4x4 average.
> Weston's NAR OH average.
> Kevin Hays' WR 6x6 average.
> ...


 
You completly left out a WR


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 17, 2011)

Ernie Pulchny got a WR master magic average


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ernie Pulchny got a WR master magic average


 
Woops  i'll add that soon


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 17, 2011)

stoopid question: Are you selling or just youtube? If selling, I'd def buy it.. just let me know where and when! if youtube, just let me know where and when!  thx for doing this (I couldn't make it to nationals so am very glad someone is doing this)


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Jonathon Cookmeyer's NAR megaminx avg


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byHPQv6CigI


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> stoopid question: Are you selling or just youtube? If selling, I'd def buy it.. just let me know where and when! if youtube, just let me know where and when!  thx for doing this (I couldn't make it to nationals so am very glad someone is doing this)


 
lol, im just gonna upload this to youtube. I'm not sure when, probably late august or early september. It'll take me a while to make this.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 17, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byHPQv6CigI


 
thanks.


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIBdlQxnskw


----------



## dbax0999 (Aug 18, 2011)

David Woner got NAR in Clock. You should try and include that. And it's be cool to have just a bunch of endings of as many sub 9 solves as you can get your hands on.


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 18, 2011)

dbax0999 said:


> David Woner got NAR in Clock. You should try and include that. And it's be cool to have just a bunch of endings of as many sub 9 solves as you can get your hands on.


 
O wow, thanks. And yea, im trying to find tons of solves.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 18, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> O wow, thanks. And yea, im trying to find tons of solves.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 18, 2011)

Found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXqP3zQsQng


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 18, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Found this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXqP3zQsQng


 
Wow, thats awesome, thanks!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi.
Could it be possible to put links to the yt vds in the first thread so we can see them please.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 18, 2011)

Heres the links to my 2.51 2x2 average, and 10.88 3x3 average.
2x2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsX07ifFkI4
3x3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVr_TJtbw30


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywcrbr5kPOk

dont forget the fun stuff that happened there too

and please reply If you want the winning magic solves, I have them on video too


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 18, 2011)

caseyd said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywcrbr5kPOk
> 
> dont forget the fun stuff that happened there too
> 
> and please reply If you want the winning magic solves, I have them on video too



Sure! The more solves the better!



Rubiks560 said:


> Heres the links to my 2.51 2x2 average, and 10.88 3x3 average.
> 2x2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsX07ifFkI4
> 3x3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVr_TJtbw30


 
Thanks!


----------



## caseyd (Aug 18, 2011)

did you even see me eat the habenero?


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2011)

Fun with Master Magix (and the youngest competitor at this tournament) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiQv5ZwEmkI


----------



## JackJ (Aug 18, 2011)

Dan Cohen 7.93 single http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-NruIBjPQ0


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 19, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Dan Cohen 7.93 single http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-NruIBjPQ0


 
Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## ianography (Aug 19, 2011)

shelley said:


> Fun with Master Magix (and the youngest competitor at this tournament) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiQv5ZwEmkI


 
Adorable girl is adorable.

And nice man is nice.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 19, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Found this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wXqP3zQsQng


part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PQJb6t3S-o


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 19, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> part 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PQJb6t3S-o


 
Awesome! Lots of good stuff in there


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 19, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> Awesome! Lots of good stuff in there


 
Dan Cohen's 7.93 is at 4:27 btw


----------

